# New baby boy!



## rachelle (Feb 19, 2010)

Hey everyone I just wanted to introduce Jasper! He is a 7 week old Albino and quilling like crazy! I named him after Jasper Cullen because he changes moods every five seconds and he is white like vampires! haha


----------



## cutietexan (Sep 22, 2009)

haha love the name reference.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

He is adorable. I love those albinos.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Congrats! I have an albino male as well. He hates me. Love the name!


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

haha. cute name. i've noticed a lot of hedgie girls named bella lately too....hmmmm.

albinos have totally grown on me. i didn't think i liked them as much at first, but they look so cute! like little bats! heehee


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

He is so adorable and I love the name


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Such an adorable little boy!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

He is a handsome little fellow  albinos have grown on me too.


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Cutie!

Yeah, after I got Calvin albino hedgies have totally grown on me. I look at the eyes and think "how cute"

Jodi


----------



## mel2626 (Sep 28, 2009)

Very cute! So many new adorable hedgies on here!! I think I've always loved the albinos because the first hedgehog I ever saw as a kid was an albino and I fell in love!!  
~Melissa


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

He's so handsome, love the name!


----------



## rachelle (Feb 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone! He is doing good and has decided that the igloo house i made for him is not good enough and now he sleeps inside his vinyl tubing... :roll:


----------

